# What music are U playing right now?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What music are U playing right now?


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

This should be good 

George Thorogood & The Destroyers

Song "Hellbound train":smt082

Alblam Half a Boy/Half a Man


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Van Halen - Aint talkin about love.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Black Sabbath...

song - "Heaven and Hell"


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ The Flying Burrito Bros. .... just kidding.

I had some Kenny Chesney = be as you are... goin', that's his saltly layed back "tropicalish" CD. I don't care for his country beat too much.

" it's in the barflys drinkin' they're beer, i believe there is magic here"


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

CCR ....:mrgreen: I Hoid it thru the grapevine :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Darkroom Familia


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nothin' right now. I'm at work but I had Jonny Cash crankin' in the truck on the way in.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Don't listen to it. Have tone defness from shooting big guns without ear protection when I was a kid. If you have good ears, be sure to protect them from loud noises.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ The Flying Burrito Bros. .... just kidding.




On a similar note, I'm kicking back to the Grateful Dead right now. Stella Blue.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> On a similar note, I'm kicking back to the Grateful Dead right now. Stella Blue.


:smt023 cool...


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

At work listening to Glenn Beck...the older I get the more talk radio I listen to HMMMMMMMMmmmmmm...maybe grandma was on to something :smt087 

Used to listen to Stern before he went to satellite, we were going to go in on Sirius at work, but then we rethought that and came to the conclusion that if we listened to Stern uncensored, we'd probably all end up getting fired :smt077 

But I like rock, everyone from Zeppelin to Floyd to Van Halen to U2 to RATM to Metallica and Korn...like the blues too, go see Dave Matthews every year with the wife, even like Simon and Garfunkle and disco (KC & the Sunshine Band was always on in College). No country though, haven't been there yet...No Yanni, no light (chick) rock, don't mind classical symphony, I did own one or two Gangsta Rap CD's when I was commin up in da world yo :mrgreen: 


Was that a long enough answer to a one word question? (Remember I'm at work  )


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I listen to Glenn Beck sometimes - Unfortunately, the damn Dallas affliate no longer carries his last hour - and they moved Bill Oreilly up 1 hour. And now, they play some boring guy for 3 hours in the afternoon... That started about a month ago...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

A buddy of mine just sent me this... So, It's what I'm listening to and watching at the moment. It's pretty incredible!

"While my guitar gently weeps"

http://movies.collegehumor.com/items/2005/06/collegehumor.159572.mov


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it ain't country/blue grass it ain't ???? Ha! Ha!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Right now?*

I don't listen to music very often. But when I do, I like old country, such as Roy Acuff or Uncle Dave Macon. Also like cowboy songs from Carl Sprague or Don Edwards or that ilk.

I have a recording of John Lomax, made July 4th, 1942, where he records some of the old cowhands. This made at Alpine, Texas.

I also like some of the old "camp meeting" gospel songs.

Hymns by George Beverly Shea, recorded from some of the Billy Graham crusades. Also hymns from Tennessee Ernie Ford.

Bob Wright


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> If it ain't country/blue grass it ain't ???? Ha! Ha!


I agree! Nothing better than sitting around a campfire listening to a little Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> I agree! Nothing better than sitting around a campfire listening to a little Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs.


~ nothing better... hummmmm.... nice but.... I would opt for sitting on the beach with a bonfire listening to Jack Johnson, with a big cool drink in one hand & nice upmann in the other watching the sun go down... :smt023

I really enjoy the mix of folks we have in here,...Who knows...Lester & Earl might be cool... :smt003


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Playing the loud soundtrack from Underworld 2 right now...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nothing. My son is in bed and I am enjoying the silence.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> Nothing. My son is in bed and I am enjoying the silence.


....I hear that, BRO.... my little guy just went down ..... :smt003


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> I agree! Nothing better than sitting around a campfire listening to a little Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs.


OMG I didn't think anyone under 35 even heard of the Foggy Mnt Boys.Old Earls my hewo....that banjer under my 1911's aint just for looks I PLAY scruggs style and fairly well to boot:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Just to clarify...I like Classical,C&W old R&R ,the blues and bluegrass(not much newgrass tho) and Bluegrass is my PASSION


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Why there's not a thing in the world better than going on a scooter run, bulding a big camp fire and having some pick'in and grin'in. Next morning go out in the woods and have a little shooting match. Come in for the field meet. That is called "GET-R-DONE". I always had to stay the second night too.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Why there's not a thing in the world better than going on a scooter run, bulding a big camp fire and having some pick'in and grin'in. Next morning go out in the woods and have a little shooting match. Come in for the field meet. That is called "GET-R-DONE". I always had to stay the second night too.


Yee Haw! Sign me and Scooter (and his banjo) up!


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> OMG I didn't think anyone under 35 even heard of the Foggy Mnt Boys.Old Earls my hewo....that banjer under my 1911's aint just for looks I PLAY scruggs style and fairly well to boot:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Just to clarify...I like Classical,C&W old R&R ,the blues and bluegrass(not much newgrass tho) and Bluegrass is my PASSION


I may be a city girl nowdays, but I love pickin' and grinnin'!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> I may be a city girl nowdays, but I love pickin' and grinnin'!


I love playing Flint Hill special, heck even my kids like that one(and bending the strings:mrgreen: )


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Dire Straits - Sultians of Swing.

Glad to see some Bluegrass lovers..

Cripple Creek, Orange Blossom Special, Wabash Cannonball lots of great stuff.

***:smt023


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> I love playing Flint Hill special, heck even my kids like that one(and bending the strings:mrgreen: )


I LOVE Flint Hill Special!

I also really like Foggy Mountain Breakdown, and who can forget The Ballad of Jed Clampett (speaking of the Foggy Mtn. Boys)!


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Cripple Creek, Orange Blossom Special, Wabash Cannonball lots of great stuff.


:smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Dire Straits - Sultians of Swing.
> 
> Glad to see some Bluegrass lovers..
> 
> ...


Tried to play orange blossom special once on the banjo...took 3 days ta get my finders un-knotted again.....  Now with the beginnings of aurthur-itis I wont even try that again


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

*Pat Metheny....before that....Creedence Clearwater.*


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Jars of Clay - "Portrait of an Apology"

Awesome band, highly recommend.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Any Deadheads here? :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Pat Metheny....before that....Creedence Clearwater.*


Heck Yes!!!!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Uh keep on chooglin............


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

alan jackson, where were you when the world stopped turning.

danny


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Frank Zappa - "Valley Girl"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm listening to the songs on Rockstar Supernova right now.. (on tv)


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ok....here's something for the "old guys"....how about Bachman Turner Overdrive?*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Ok....here's something for the "old guys"....how about Bachman Turner Overdrive?*[/QUOTE
> 
> BTO...... :supz:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

BTO and ELO


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

flatt and scruggs, "foggy mountain breakdown"

danny


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I happened to catch a bit of "Hee Haw" on CMT last night, and it was Faron Young and Willie Nelson doing a duet of "On the road Again."

We have a tape of Willie Nelson doing that song, and my wife and I play that in the Jeep while travelling.

Life's good when its just the two of us, on the road again listening to Willie sing "On the Road Again."

One of these days we're going to have seen both ends of I-40!

Bob Wright


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Pick my nose again,I just cant wait to pick my nose again,My life and love is pickin boogers with my friends ,I Just cant wait to pick my nose again..:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Pick my nose again,I just cant wait to pick my nose again,My life and love is pickin boogers with my friends ,I Just cant waitto pick my nose again..:mrgreen:


:smt082 :smt044 :smt082 :smt044 :smt082 :smt044 :smt082 :smt044 :smt082 :smt044 :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now listening to LL Cool J - "Momma said knock you out" :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Apple I tunes on random. I have 6,854 songs to choose from. Right now it’s Blake Shelton. Journey preceded him.
I think Barry Manalow ROCKS!
:supz:	:supz:	:supz:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Chris Rea, Road to Hell:smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What music are U playing right now?


A band called Leaves' Eyes.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> BTO and ELO


Right on man. 
I have a friend who is doing the interior of BTO's jet. I didn't know they were still around.	:supz:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Roland the headless Thompson gunner, Warren Zevon


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

"As I Am" - Dream Theater


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Big Gun, ACDC.  :smt035 :supz:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Playing the Underworld 2 soundtrack again :numbchuck: :smt023


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Kenny Chesney - Never Gonna Feel Like That Again


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Still on Itunes random but, "Crazy on you" by Heart is playing now.


----------

